# Does anyone have a International Scout 80 in Oregon/Washington?



## wolfpawtimber (Dec 23, 2006)

Interested in starting a project this winter, and was wondering if anyone had a Scout 80 in Oregon or Washington that they would be willing to sell? Looking for something under $1500. Have a nice Christmas!


----------



## antigrassguy (Dec 24, 2006)

Ive got a D44 rear end out of one that might get you started.


----------



## wolfpawtimber (Dec 24, 2006)

I'll consider your offer, could you email me some more info at [email protected]


----------



## chowdozer (Dec 31, 2006)

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/car/255625447.html


----------



## Lou (Dec 31, 2006)

Had a 79 or 80 Traveler (stretched Scout II) the last year they were made. Had an in-line 6 cylinder Nissan diesel warranted 100K miles. I sold it in NM when I got orders to Germany.


----------



## J.Walker (Jan 10, 2007)

wolfpawtimber said:


> Interested in starting a project this winter, and was wondering if anyone had a Scout 80 in Oregon or Washington that they would be willing to sell? Looking for something under $1500. Have a nice Christmas!



Wolfpawtimber If you find a Scout 80 I have the owners manual for one. It's yours if you want it, just let me know. Jack


----------



## J.Walker (Feb 25, 2007)

*Scout 80 4x4*

Hey Wolfpawtimber
I'm mailing out the owners manual and the oil filter to you this week.
Hope you have your new project home.
My Scout was the off highway type with a front winch and skid plates front and back. It was a brush truck with a local fire department. With the cab top removed, along with the doors, it was great during deer season. I had Farm plates on it. One dollar a year, no inspection or insurance was required to drive it on the roads.
It was only so-so for cutting firewood. Nice to get from A to B in, along with the saw's and gas. But could not hold any wood.
I think the front skid plate is out back over some woodchuck hole too. The skid plate works great for getting rid of woodchucks that have gone down their holes and are in a bad spot to shoot. You take a half stick, tape it to the backside of the skid plate with the fuse sticking up threw a hole. Place the skid plate over the hole, light the fuse..... BOOM, no more woodchuck.


----------



## JVT (Jul 5, 2008)

*scout 2*

I bought one new in 80 .it had the nisson 6 with a turbo that gave it 106hp.you to late I sold it to a canadian.


----------



## JohnL (Sep 2, 2008)

My Dad had a couple '78 Scout II s. Rust ate them. Engines never stopped, gasoline 304 V8 (International).


----------



## 046 (Sep 2, 2008)

how reliable was the diesel version? 
how many miles per gal? 



JVT said:


> I bought one new in 80 .it had the nisson 6 with a turbo that gave it 106hp.you to late I sold it to a canadian.


----------



## JVT (Sep 2, 2008)

*scout*

The diesel nisson interharvester put in them is the same as the nisson 4 cylinder but two more pistons and a small turbo. It was low on power and wouldn't outrun the gas one. But most diesels are that way. I found that the power was good for me. I pulled a 19 foot travel trailer and a 19 foot glass boat with no trouble. I pulled a motorhome that was loading a boat up a loadind ramp one time. I had to use low and 4x then. Hiway speed was in the 60 to 70 mph.
The body rust is bad.It seemed to come from the inside out.I may still have my manuals if you find one. It is a good motor. Lots of forklifts have the same engine.
Jim


----------

